

Rotten Ethics in Silicon Valley - alain94040
http://blog.fairsoftware.net/2011/06/01/rotten-ethics-in-silicon-valley/

======
thinkcomp
Thank you! Excellent piece.

~~~
alain94040
Thanks for your feedback. It appears that mentioning a HN darling guarantees
that my post gets flagged and will never hit the home page (as of now, 9
points in 30 minutes, and it's below a post with 5 points in 3 hours - how
much flagging does that imply?)

Groupthink? Guys, try to be open-minded and accept that constructive criticism
and engaging a community in debate is not a _bad thing_. Cheap censorship
_is_.

------
gangadhargs
Agree on the ethics part. I am not sure anyone would be brave enough to come
out and criticize a company they have invested in....

